# New IK Sprayers



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys,

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but have you seen the new IK spray bottles?

They just look like a canyon sprayer on a fancy bottle to me

https://www.iksprayers.com/en/ik-multi-tr-1-84170200.html


----------



## LostVulpine (Jan 28, 2017)

Hmmm, I use their 1.5 pump sprayers and really like those, these seem a little . . . underwhelming?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I think the OCD crowd will love those
That includes me!

It'll be a standard 28mm neck so any trigger will work if you don't like the one supplied. It'll be quality. As IK don't make disposable sprayers.

Found another picture
https://www.nonpaints.com/en/ik-multi-hc-tr-1-industrieel-sprayer-lege-spuitfles
Looks to have the Canyon logo on the trigger


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Sticking with kwazar a for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

tosh said:


> I think the OCD crowd will love those
> That includes me!
> 
> It'll be a standard 28mm neck so any trigger will work if you don't like the one supplied. It'll be quality. As IK don't make disposable sprayers.
> ...


I like the look of those. If the sprayhead is so so maybe a pressol sprayhead would be the compo to go for.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a Canyon trigger head, I just like the different bottle design. I’m sure someone like Clean and Shiny or County Detailing Supplies will get them in. Plenty of black triggers on eBay if you need a replacement, which can’t be said of Kwazar.


----------



## Hede (Nov 1, 2015)

tosh said:


> Nothing wrong with a Canyon trigger head, I just like the different bottle design. I'm sure someone like Clean and Shiny or County Detailing Supplies will get them in. Plenty of black triggers on eBay if you need a replacement, which can't be said of Kwazar.


Yes seeing that Ragcompany Europe would sell them


----------



## Markas (Apr 19, 2020)

Gent's,

I am in 2 minds which foamer to purchase they both seem good but the US detailers seem to point towards the IK v2 any advise as I wont mine for my Snow foamer.

thanks,
M


----------

